# anyone else get the new iphone 4?



## piranah (Jul 9, 2010)

I love this device and the programs like epocrates and different referance apps really work smooth and snappy...


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm on shift, mine is waiting for me at my apartment manager's office...tomorrow morning it shall be mine!


----------



## piranah (Jul 9, 2010)

i just got mine yesterday...soooo good..I got it just before my 24 so i have plenty of time to tinker


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 9, 2010)

november when my contract ends


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope.


I had an iPhone for 2 years... got tired of Apple and their closed in system (and "You're holding it wrong!")


I have the Nexus One from Google and love it... and it IS faster than an iPhone 4, so HA!.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2010)

I got it.  I am absolutely shocked at how horrible the ALS Field Guide app is.  My paper version was much better.

I moved up from a Razr, so it's quite a step up for me.  I would have gone with the Incredible on Verizon but it was backordered for months.  I'll most likely stick with AT&T for two years and then hop back to whatever Verizon has.

The coolest app I have is for my bank, Chase.  I can take a picture of a check I receive with the iphone and it automatically pulls the check's information and deposits it into my account.  I don't even have to go to the bank.  Very cool.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope.  I have the Motorola Backflip which some people call the iphone killer.  You have to pay for almost all of your apps and everyone that I have downloaded has been free with the droild network.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Nope.  I have the Motorola Backflip which some people call the iphone killer.  You have to pay for almost all of your apps and everyone that I have downloaded has been free with the droild network.


I've got the Sprint HTC Hero, which is also referred to as an iPhone killer  Love it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

MMiz said:


> I got it.  I am absolutely shocked at how horrible the ALS Field Guide app is.  My paper version was much better.
> 
> I moved up from a Razr, so it's quite a step up for me.  I would have gone with the Incredible on Verizon but it was backordered for months.  I'll most likely stick with AT&T for two years and then hop back to whatever Verizon has.
> 
> The coolest app I have is for my bank, Chase.  I can take a picture of a check I receive with the iphone and it automatically pulls the check's information and deposits it into my account.  I don't even have to go to the bank.  Very cool.



I know! I love that app. Just started using it the other day. So cool. 

And to all of you iPhone naysayers, nothing out there at the moment can top the iPhone. I'm not saying it won't happen, but there is nothing at the moment. :-D lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2010)

MMiz said:


> The coolest app I have is for my bank, Chase.  I can take a picture of a check I receive with the iphone and it automatically pulls the check's information and deposits it into my account.  I don't even have to go to the bank.  Very cool.



I wish Chase would come out with an app for the Android OS.  I guess for right now I'll have to stick with BoA.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bet they are not more reliable than my rotary dial.


----------



## piranah (Jul 9, 2010)

but you know what...theres an app for that ..LOL ok but seriously i left the android Os because i hated it..very very glitchy..this Iphone is fantastic


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Bet they are not more reliable than my rotary dial.


 
I want a picture of that rotary dial in your pocket. lol


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I want a picture of that rotary dial in your pocket. lol



I'll get a shot with my old Brownie and post it once I finish the roll and get it processed.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 9, 2010)

The backflip has motoblur and droid.. its not glitchy at all.  my wife has the iphone 3 and it sucks..  i dont even use my ipod touch anymore i use my phone for everything


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I'll get a shot with my old Brownie and post it once I finish the roll and get it processed.


 
lol! :lol:

You funny.


----------



## zmedic (Jul 11, 2010)

Those who got the iphone, any applications that your recommend?


----------



## piranah (Jul 11, 2010)

epocrates,shazam,meebo,tapatalk,skype,flight control just some good ones


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2010)

flight  control?


----------



## piranah (Jul 11, 2010)

Ya its very addictive..fun game though


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2010)

Betcha it's the same type a game as Air Control on my Android  Very addictive


----------



## nemedic (Jul 11, 2010)

another game along those lines that I have been addicted to lately is Harbormaster


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 11, 2010)

piranah said:


> epocrates,shazam,meebo,tapatalk,skype,flight control just some good ones



Have all of those but Shazam and Meebo. I use Pandora for music, and I prefer to not always be available by IM. That right is reserved for those who have my cell number.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 14, 2010)

Piece of junk.  You have to use duct tape to make them work.  How sad pay a ton then have to rely on the poor mans repair for everything to work.  

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/07/12/iphone-4-the-duct-tape-solution/

"Then it did something unusual: It offered a funky, "affordable" workaround.

"Cover the antenna gap with a piece of duct tape or another thick, non-conductive material. It may not be pretty, but it works. We also expect that using a case would remedy the problem. We'll test a few cases this week and report back.""


----------



## MMiz (Jul 14, 2010)

I found that my reception is significantly worse with my iPhone 4 compared to my old verizon phone, though I don't have the antenna issue.  Today I called 911 for a car accident on a major road in a suburban area and the call taker said I kept cutting out.  I ended up using my old Verizon phone to finish the call.  

I knew that the AT&T network wasn't the best, but I had no idea that I wouldn't get reception in populated areas and many buildings.


----------



## piranah (Jul 15, 2010)

i do well truly...i use a case anyho


----------



## Starkville (Jul 29, 2010)

Lot's of great apps already mentioned...Flight Control is a must have as far as games go.

I really like "EMS Tracker". I just downloaded it earlier today, but it looks pretty cool. 

It's Free.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes. Apple is taking over my life. iPod Touch, iPhone 4, iPad. 

One of the most awesome apps I have is called, "EMS Logger"


http://itunes.apple.com/app/ems-logger-plus/id303476990?mt=8


----------



## clibb (Jul 29, 2010)

I love Google Translate. Helps out when you have calls for patients who don't speak English.


----------



## zmedic (Jul 30, 2010)

There is a GCS trainer I like to work on calculating the glascow coma score.


----------



## MDA (Jul 31, 2010)

I have one. Never really had an issue with reception.

Apple is doing free cases now anyway.
Search the app store for "iphone 4 case program."
The app lets you log into your iTunes account and pick a case for free.


----------



## wyoskibum (Aug 4, 2010)

*Have you tried eMedic?*



zmedic said:


> Those who got the iphone, any applications that your recommend?



I have developed an App that is a EMS field guide for iPhone.  It is called eMedic.  The product has been around since 2000 originally on the Palm PDA's.

Here is a link:  http://itunes.apple.com/app/emedic/id349527488?mt=8


----------



## medicRob (Aug 4, 2010)

SpeechTrans Voice Translator

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE386lkgIBE[/YOUTUBE]

Best app ever, well second to EMS Logger Pro


----------



## Starkville (Aug 4, 2010)

Got my iPhone4 a few days ago...works great, no complaints.

MedicRob, you gotta check out EMS Tracker when you get a chance...

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ems-tracker/id382097306?mt=8

Works just like EMS Logger Plus but you can change the meds and events to whatever you want.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 4, 2010)

Starkville said:


> Got my iPhone4 a few days ago...works great, no complaints.
> 
> MedicRob, you gotta check out EMS Tracker when you get a chance...
> 
> ...



oo, downloading it on iTunes now. Make sure to get, "Epocrates Rx online" when you get a chance.

Does this allow me to enter custom meds, such as those we carry in our Narc box only as opposed to 
extras we don't have available on our rig?


----------



## medicRob (Aug 10, 2010)

*Paramedic Protocol Provider*
http://www.acidremap.com/index.php

I am interested in this app. Has anyone here tried it? If so, please help me answer the following questions about it before I pay $11. 

1. Are you able to put in custom protocols, ER door codes, etc? 

2. Does it utilize a central server?

3. If yes on 2, does it store a local copy of the protocols in case the server 
   goes down? 

4. Would I have the ability to add a link to med calc in my protocols, example
       BURNS > 20% Surface Area
                 Click Here for Parkland Formula Calculator & Rule of 9s table

One guy said they implemented this at their flight service and put an iPod touch on every chopper, which I assume connected to a mobile hotspot with
subscribed service. I have been trying to get in touch with him about this solution. 

I have both the iPad and the iPhone4, this would be a life saver. Btw, to the person above who recommended EMS Tracker, it is great! I used it just the other day. You can imagine the stunned nurses when they saw everything documented to the second in the narratives.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 12, 2010)

The iphone 4 was obsolete before it was even released. 

I have an HTC EVO 4G on sprint, and it makes the iphone 4 look like a doorstop.

I have an 8mg camera, AND an 1.3 forward facing camera. 
I can do video messaging via wif, or 3G, (or 4G for that matter)

The phone will record video in Hi Def, AND has an HDMI output for viewing.

The phone has a 4G chipset for internet speeds that make CABLE INTERNET look slow (10mbps download and 4mbps upload)

It runs android OS which is open source, and is very easy to customize

The phone has an FM reciever, so I can even listen to fm radio.

it has a 1 Ghz processor and 512 of RAM (more than some computers)

Bluetooth, GPS, & wifi enabled (even -N wifi)

4.3 inch screen that is touchscreen.

has a kickstand to be able to set your phone down and watch video

android OS has many of the same apps that the apple store does, and most of them are free!

It also seamlessly integrates with my google accounts, so all of my internet searches made from my computer pop up on my phone, all of my contacts are backed up with triple redundancy.

I also have chrome to phone, with the click of a mouse i can send a phone number, webpage, or email to my phone in seconds.

The EVO is far more functional than the iphone AND it does multitasking without so much as a hiccup!

oh and did I mention its 199.99? Isnt that the same price as the iphone 4?

You can actually REMOVE the battery from the EVO.

Memory is upgradable to 32 gigs as of right now, which future support for more. the phone comes with an 8 gig microSD card, and its easy to remove.

The newest version of the Android OS (2.2 aka froyo) supports flash 10.1 and will allow you to view any webpage as you do on your computer, including showing and viewing embedded video. Does the iphone 4 do that?

with all of this...why would you even want to bother with an iphone?


----------



## piranah (Aug 12, 2010)

because the iphone is amazing..i love mine..


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 12, 2010)

I have had my Iphone 3 for about 3 months.

 I live in a very rural area and when I moved here I had sprint and had jack for service. 

My calls do drop sometimes when I am driving. That can be frustrating, but definitely an upgrade from roaming. 

Favorite Apps- 

State Farm Insurance App
Epocrates
The Weather Channel
FF & EMS Calender
& EMS Logger


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> The iphone 4 was obsolete before it was even released.
> 
> I have an HTC EVO 4G on sprint, and it makes the iphone 4 look like a doorstop.
> 
> ...




DANG FLORIDA!! you got me on the fence now.

sounds SO much like circumferential improvement over the iphone 4.

Anyone else testify to this?


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 13, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> DANG FLORIDA!! you got me on the fence now.
> 
> sounds SO much like circumferential improvement over the iphone 4.
> 
> Anyone else testify to this?




Yes, go here and read up on it

http://androidforums.com/htc-evo-4g/

You'll find all kinds of the good and bad about them. More good than bad. Ive had mine since launch day (June 4th) and ive had absolutely ZERO problem with it.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 13, 2010)

piranah said:


> because the iphone is amazing..i love mine..



I think i saw you in a youtube video actually.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 13, 2010)

I <3 my Nexus One.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 13, 2010)

medicRob said:


> *Paramedic Protocol Provider*
> http://www.acidremap.com/index.php
> 
> I am interested in this app. Has anyone here tried it? If so, please help me answer the following questions about it before I pay $11.
> ...



i really, like it, the other day we had a call that i had to look up something in the protocols and there was alot of commotion going on. instead of lugging the big book o' protocols and thumbing thru pages, i just did a quick search on the app and it popped right up 



FLEMTP said:


> The iphone 4 was obsolete before it was even released.
> 
> I have an HTC EVO 4G on sprint, and it makes the iphone 4 look like a doorstop.
> 
> ...


they are both great phones and both have their respective strengths. i was considering that evo4g & the ip4 before i got the iphone4, the iphone just works for me and does what i need it to  glad you are happy with ur phone choice


----------



## fma08 (Aug 14, 2010)

Samsung Intercept here, I'm not cool enough to have AT&T


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah.. sprint... cheaper than At&T also... forgot to mention that. Sprint has a 69.99 a month plan (less the 15% public safety discount) that has 450 minutes a month, unlimited text, picture messaging, and internet. They also have any mobile any time, which is where you get unlimited minutes to ANY cell phone, on ANY network, at ANY time... so you only use your minute pool when you call a landline phone. 

Ive had this plan for about a year, and ive talked all I want.. and never used more than 200 minutes a month.

Or, you can get unlimited everything (yes, everything.. cell, text, internet etc) for 99 bucks a month.

Both of these plans are cheaper than AT&T. They also have better coverage than AT&T AND 4G internet.


----------

